# Trying google mail for first time on Kindle Won't work.



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

I normally use my Kindle just for reading.  I am on a cruise and thought
I would check my email.  I could get Yahoo to work and this forum.  I
can not get google mail  I tried m.googlemail.com  I tried gmail.com  keep 
getting either error messages or can nnot load page messages.  Any suggestions?


----------



## tryshgs (Oct 8, 2010)

Ann! I've got the same problem AFTER upgrading manually to the latest firmware. Did you by chance also update to the latest firmware?

I'm able to get gmail mobile to load up if I go to Settings Clear Cache and Clear history. Then gmail will open and work for about 1-4 minutes and then it will error out again.

It was working beautifully in the old firmware but after updating i have the same issue as you 

Try the clear cache and clear history and see if it loads up.

P.S. You'll want to use http://bit.ly/g_mail to load the gmail authentication screen which works for kindles


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

It works for me and I am on the newest firmware. 

1) login using www.gmail.com . . after the login process it won't work, it's fine, you'll get the logged in cookie. 
2) Then browse to m.gmail.com  . . . You'll be logged in to the mobile version and ready to go. 

This is how I got it to work. You don't have to re-login unless your cookie expires or is deleted.


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

I use mail.google.com/mail/mu which works perfectly on my K3 Kindle everytime - can log in fine and also send and receive messages perfectly.

However, someone posted on my blog that this link did not work on their K3 Kindle. So in that instance I would suggest trying: mail.google.com/mail/h

Hope you get it up and running soon and enjoy your cruise  I was on a cruise in October and my Kindle was awesome for emailing and getting news/blog feeds delivered.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I tried to access my hotmail account on my kindle the other day, and locked the kindle up. The only way I could do anything was to turn it off. I've checked my hotmail on my kindle 2, but this was the first time trying it on the k3.
vickie


----------

